#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εργασία >  > > >  >  > Ζήτηση: Υπεύθυνος-η Βάρδιας Συσκευασίας Τροφίμων

## HRStrategy

Βιομηχανία παραγωγής τροφίμων επιθυμεί να προσλάβει μόνιμα Υπεύθυνο Βάρδιας Συσκευασίας Τροφίμων.

*Οι κατάλληλοι υποψήφιοι/ες θα πρέπει να διαθέτουν τα προσόντα:*
Προϋπηρεσία τουλάχιστον 2 ετών σε μεγάλη και οργανωμένη εταιρία τροφίμων στη θέση υπευθύνου βάρδιας.
Γνώσεις χειρισμού Flow Pack, extruder ή λοιπών συστημάτων.
Να διαθέτουν πιστοποιητικό υγείας σε ισχύ.

*Περιγραφή εργασίας*
Προετοιμασία των συσκευαστικών μηχανών και του χώρου συσκευασίας με τον απαιτούμενο εξοπλισμό σύμφωνα με το ημερήσιο πρόγραμμα συσκευασίας.
Επίβλεψη χειρισμού των συσκευαστικών μηχανών σύμφωνα με τις προκαθορισμένες αποδόσεις.
Επίβλεψη καθαρισμού των μηχανών σε τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα.
Αναφορά στον προϊστάμενο παραγωγής των τεχνικών παρατηρήσεων σχετικών με την εύρυθμη λειτουργία των μηχανών.
Τήρηση των ισχυόντων κανονισμών και προτύπων ασφαλείας.

*Η εταιρία προσφέρει:*

Ικανοποιητικό πακέτο αποδοχώνΕυχάριστο περιβάλλον εργασίας

Βιογραφικά σημειώματα μπορείτε να στείλετε αναφέροντας τη θέση για την οποία ενδιαφέρεστε στο cv@hrstrategy.gr 

*Hrstrategy Human Resources Management Consultants*: εταιρία συμβούλων απασχόλησης, για τις ανάγκες των επιχειρήσεων σε επαγγελματίες και επιστήμονες όλων των ειδικοτήτων αιχμής.

----------

